# 2 Free Air Compressors



## jpfabricator (Sep 1, 2016)

It was cleanup day at the local railyard. I was in the right place at the right time and am now the owner of 2 out of service gas powered air compressors.




The one with the hose reel is on a steel skid plate, the air pump spins, it just got striped of its motor.
The other one has a motor with no pump.
So it looks like more hydrotesting, and painting for me. 

Sent from somwhere in east Texas by Jake!


----------



## woodtickgreg (Sep 1, 2016)

Take 2 and make 1 ?


----------



## jpfabricator (Sep 1, 2016)

That's the plan. The left over tank may be plumbed into the existing air system for added volume, or made into a smoker. Only time will tell?

Sent from somwhere in east Texas by Jake!


----------



## Eddyde (Sep 1, 2016)

jpfabricator said:


> That's the plan. The left over tank may be plumbed into the existing air system for added volume, or made into a smoker. Only time will tell?
> 
> Sent from somwhere in east Texas by Jake!


I truly admire how you Texans can make a smoker out of just about anything and then crank out some amazing cue with it!


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Sep 1, 2016)

+1 on Texas BBQ!!!
great Find Jake!
is that a Kohler Motor?


----------



## Tony Wells (Sep 1, 2016)

Hmmm,.......I happen to have a electric start 16hp CI Kohler out back......


----------



## jpfabricator (Sep 1, 2016)

Yes the one motor is a Kholer. I'm on vacation next week, so I should have plenty of time to tinker with them.

Sent from somwhere in east Texas by Jake!


----------



## jpfabricator (Sep 4, 2016)

Update:
The gray I/R compressor with the motor has some really deep  rust craters hiding under the bubbling paint. If I had to hazard a guess, I would say it spent most of its life by the coast. Looks like a bbq pit project is in my future!  I haven't had a chance to check the motor, but I do know it won't turn by hand, yet.

The Speedaire's tank looks good from the outside, but will still get a hydrotest.
The compressor pump wouldent turn by hand so I pulled the head and valve plate to find......


two cylinders chock full of rust! 
So I scraped out the scale, and filled them up with Evaporust.


tomorrow we will see what it does.
To be continued.......

Sent from somwhere in east Texas by Jake!


----------



## Tony Wells (Sep 4, 2016)

I wouldn't be surprised if you could get o/s pistons and rings for that thing. It could be bored and honed just like an engine. Keith or Richard at DKR could tell you.


----------



## rrjohnso2000 (Sep 4, 2016)

Kerosene sitting in those bores has been known to help break free pistons and rings


----------



## Tony Wells (Sep 4, 2016)

An old Navy man told me that you can use Wintergreen oil (where from I have no idea) to free up a stuck engine by soaking the bores)


----------



## jpfabricator (Sep 4, 2016)

I've  had good results with atf and acetone also. I had the evaporate on hand so I thought I'd give it a shot. 
The jugs are removable, and that particular pump is pretty common. So if they don't clean up, they could probably be replaced pretty easily. 

Sent from somwhere in east Texas by Jake!


----------



## jpfabricator (Sep 5, 2016)

The evaporust did a great job! I have the bores full of automatic transmission fluid and acetone. The cylinder walls have some light pitting but I think they can be honed out without too much fuss. I can rebuild the entire upper end for $160, with new and improved valve plate. I think that's the way I'm going to go. Do it right , cry once. 



The Kohler Engine got poured full of the automatic transmission fluid mix. I'm not going to spend too much time and energy on it, as I can get a Harbor Freight replacement 14 horsepower for $360.

Sent from somwhere in east Texas by Jake!


----------



## jpfabricator (Sep 10, 2016)

THE KHOLER LIVES!!!! I got it to break loose and fired it up this afternoon. It won't draw fuel so I will have to check the pump and the bowl. 
The compressor also started rotating, so I popped the jugs off the find the rings are stuck tight. I will order an upper end rebuild kit sometime in the next couple of days. 
I rented a 3 finger hone, but it cratered after about 20 seconds! What little bit of honing it got, it looks great!

Sent from somwhere in east Texas by Jake!


----------

